# My experiences with particular sources/labs



## Northerner (May 7, 2014)

So after reading through the rules a few times and a good few pages, I'd like to write down some of my experiences with particular sources and particular labs.

As per the rules state, I won't be giving out links or any information that may put people in harms way.

So what I'll do is state the sources, the labs associated with them that I've personally used, and give honest opinions of my experiences with them over the last few months/years.

A lot of the labs and sources I've used over the years have either been busted, closed down or gone private, so while the list could be longer, it will be lacking some figures that play a part in my performance enhancement 'repertoire'. 

---------------

*MPPharma / Pharma Grade*

I've been using MPP for roughly 2 years for my GH needs. I've used everything from Glotropin to 3 different kinds of Hyegetropin. But this is where I'd get my pharma grade Norditropin. Everytime I have got Norditropin from here, it's been legit, which I can't say about other sources in the past, as they're usually subject to unscrupulous back-alley pharmacists pushing fake gear (a problem in countries like Egypt, Lebanon and Thailand).

The guy(s) who run it has always been a man a few words, but then again, not much has ever needed to be said; orders were timely and easy to follow. I paid via Western Union each time. 

It's never taken more than 10 days to reach me in Canada, and has reached me in 5 days in the UK.

Downside is prices are steep, at least for the Norditropin. That's because this particular product is top tier gear, and in VERY high demand.

I can't say much about their re-ship policy, as I've not suffered a customs seizure as of yet. I'll email the staff sometime in the week to ask them about their re-ship/customs policy.

Pros: quick, easy, rare GH.

Cons: expensive.



---------------------------------

*DNP-SUPPLY / LyPO Labs*

Now I'm sure the person(s) behind DNP Supply / Lypo Labs were previously a vendor on Silk Road 1.0, before the whole debacle with Silk Road closing down back in 2013 as the fella I speak to know feels awfully familiar, and so do the products. I haven't asked them if they're one and the same, simply out of respect and understanding that the last thing they need is for dots to be connected and to be linked to Silk Road in ways vendors would prefer not to. Best left at that.

I've used DNP Supply in they're current form twice so far, but over a dozen times on SR. As they only sell weight loss products and sexual health products, but whatever weight loss products and sex health products I DO get, I get from here. 

My first order with them was for LyPO Labs Viagra and LyPO Labs Sibutramine. It came with free shipping (I chose not to have it tracked) and I paid via PayPal. It took about 7 days to reach me and was packaged particularly well. The amount of thoughtfullness that goes behind sources methods of packaging and shipping now is incredible. The Sibutramine especially had a kick to it and the Viagra was comparable to Pfizer pharma. The prices have always been a factor that's drawn me in, them being very reasonable.

Second order was for LyPO Labs DNP and LyPO Labs T3. DNP was the strongest I've taken, and have been taking it since 2002, so have tried it from a good bunch of labs. T3 has always been hard for me to gauge, This time it was shipped to me in UK and took 2 days. Again, free shipping. I didn't use PayPal to pay for my second order but instead opted for Western Union, simply because I was having trouble with my PayPal account at the time.

Pros: quick, inexpensive, easy to pay.

Cons: doesn't have a large products range.




----------------------------


Soon to come:
Euroking Gear / Dragon Pharma and Balkan Labs
Kennedy / 
AnabolicSupplements / Lixus, Zandralone, Body Research

Will update the rest sometime over the next 2 or 3 days.

=============

Do not PM me asking if a source is legit/any good, or to ask for direct links.

I buy bits and bobs from quite a few different online suppliers as I'm always looking for the best stuff, and have always been a bit of a collector, so I hope to be updating this thread for the forseeable future with my wares and experiences


----------



## Craneguy (Oct 28, 2016)

I tried pharmacom and got hosed. Not asking for sources just guidance.


----------



## conan (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm not familiar with any of the labs you're covering, but thank you for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

never heard fo them good to know


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

i have tried pharmacom to not saying it good or bad but there are some better labs out there for sure


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 25, 2018)

I need a solid source for injectsbles brother.  XXXXXX is a friend of mine and is just waiting for a spot to open on his private hookup then goons get me in. Help me out please.  I just ordered from robolics and platinumpharma.org.net or .com. Thinks it’s .net.  Have any luck with those.  Dude I’ve lost 2500 in the past year.  **** I’m so sick of it.  I’m a good guy bro.  Need need one solid gtg source.  And if you say no it won’t be the first. Just thought I would try cause u seem like a good person.  Anyway thanks


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 25, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I need a solid source for injectsbles brother.  XXXXX is a friend of mine and is just waiting for a spot to open on his private hookup then goons get me in. Help me out please.  I just ordered from robolics and platinumpharma.org.net or .com. Thinks it’s .net.  Have any luck with those.  Dude I’ve lost 2500 in the past year.  **** I’m so sick of it.  I’m a good guy bro.  Need need one solid gtg source.  And if you say no it won’t be the first. Just thought I would try cause u seem like a good person.  Anyway thanks



hey man you sound really really desperate...I don't know you but youre asking to get scammed again by putting yourself out there like this..nobody is just gonna hand you a  source especially with posts like this..i understand your frustration..im sure everyone on this board does..my advice to you is to do your absolute best work trying to find someone local before you resort to the internet..good luck man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I need a solid source for injectsbles brother.  XXXXXX is a friend of mine and is just waiting for a spot to open on his private hookup then goons get me in. Help me out please.  I just ordered from robolics and platinumpharma.org.net or .com. Thinks it’s .net.  Have any luck with those.  Dude I’ve lost 2500 in the past year.  **** I’m so sick of it.  I’m a good guy bro.  Need need one solid gtg source.  And if you say no it won’t be the first. Just thought I would try cause u seem like a good person.  Anyway thanks



What the **** are you doing mentioning a private persons name in this thread? Jesus Christ are you a moron? Do you not know the massive penalties sources face if they are caught? Learn to keep your ****ing piehole shut. There is absolutely no reason to talk so much unless you are a rat. Are you a rat?



Robdjents said:


> hey man you sound really really desperate...I don't know you but youre asking to get scammed again by putting yourself out there like this..nobody is just gonna hand you a  source especially with posts like this..i understand your frustration..im sure everyone on this board does..my advice to you is to do your absolute best work trying to find someone local before you resort to the internet..good luck man.



I have tried telling him he sounds pathetically separate several times. He doesn't get it.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 25, 2018)

maybe he will get it after he gets scammed out of another 2500 bucks..lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I need a solid source for injectsbles brother.  XXXXXX is a friend of mine and is just waiting for a spot to open on his private hookup then goons get me in. Help me out please.  I just ordered from robolics and platinumpharma.org.net or .com. Thinks it’s .net.  Have any luck with those.  Dude I’ve lost 2500 in the past year.  **** I’m so sick of it.  I’m a good guy bro.  Need need one solid gtg source.  And if you say no it won’t be the first. Just thought I would try cause u seem like a good person.  Anyway thanks



Desperate and pathetic.....a disgusting combo; You sound like the type of guy that begs women for hugs in a bar sober....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2018)

Im thinking RAT or hes fukin high. If memory serves this guy popped up a while back and said and did some of the right things leaving some with the impression he 'kind of' knew his $hit.  Then he bounces.... Now this?


----------



## Caballero (Feb 25, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I need a solid source for injectsbles brother.  XXXXXX is a friend of mine and is just waiting for a spot to open on his private hookup then goons get me in. Help me out please.  I just ordered from robolics and platinumpharma.org.net or .com. Thinks it’s .net.  Have any luck with those.  Dude I’ve lost 2500 in the past year.  **** I’m so sick of it.  I’m a good guy bro.  Need need one solid gtg source.  And if you say no it won’t be the first. Just thought I would try cause u seem like a good person.  Anyway thanks



Wondering why you asked about a source you earlier  claimed was bunk!? 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22050-New-here?p=378244#post378244


https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22652-Platinumpharma-org-uk?p=390415#post390415

I smell a rat....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2018)

Probably got nabbed by L.E. and is trying to get someone to sell to him to pass on the blame or just losing all his gains cuz he heavily relies on the juice......either way his actions are just deplorable


----------



## Devil (Mar 1, 2018)

Contact me bro I got you


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 1, 2018)

Devil said:


> Contact me bro I got you



no that's not shady at all.....


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Devil said:


> Contact me bro I got you



I will trade you my soul for some good tren, Mr. Devil, sir.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im thinking RAT or hes fukin high. If memory serves this guy popped up a while back and said and did some of the right things leaving some with the impression he 'kind of' knew his $hit.  Then he bounces.... Now this?



I know this isn't on point but you have my buddy Jeff as your default Avatar haha that's pretty funny/ironic


----------

